
Build Systems Are Stupid - atilaneves
http://atilaoncode.blog/2019/04/03/build-systems-are-stupid/
======
acyclic
Developers fall in to approximately two camps; they either want implicit build
tools which do "what they expect", or explicit build tools which don't "do
anything surprising". This is a good example of a developer who expects
implicit behavior, but has got frustrated and hasn't specified exactly what
they expect and considered why that wouldn't work for everyone.

------
iptq
Isn't the real advantage of using things like build systems the ability to
customize the output build? You don't really see all this stuff going on
behind the scenes but stuff like autotools and auto-generating Makefiles is
much of the reason why lot of libraries can run almost anywhere.

